# Monster Tees



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Those are cute!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nice job Melissa. Let us know how you do and sending all my wishes and luck your way*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

AWW those are soo cute!! What a great idea!


----------



## txteresa (Aug 14, 2008)

I really love those shirts  Great work!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! Hub drew up several for Christmas one year, and I make the appliques.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

They should sell well!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Those are really nice. My favorite is the orange and green one.*


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are so cute! You did an awesome job! Hats off to you!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are SO cute! I'm sure they'll do great!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I like those. Great job. I would tottaly buy one.


----------



## hallowedding (Sep 20, 2004)

Chiming in late to say your tees are super cute.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

those are great! How do you make them?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

cool cthulu shirt.
hope you do well.
BTW, is the design copyrighted?

If not, I'd like to make one for 
my girlfriend, instead of the usual 
"cutesy" Halloween shirts she 
usually likes to wear. 
PM me if it's OK. Thanks!!


----------

